# NY/NJ hotel easy train.subway access to NYC?



## elaine (Mar 31, 2008)

driving the family from DC for 1st (family) visit to NYC over Christmas.  Wondering if there is a hotel with easy access to NYC, but not in the city.  I have been to NYC a lot for business, so I am familiar with NYC and NYC hotels, but what about outside the city (on a route from DC)? thanks, Elaine


----------



## johnstp (Mar 31, 2008)

There's a Mariott at the foot of the Brooklyn Bridge (on the Brooklyn side) that has a TON of subway access to the city (although I would just walk across the Bridge).

Also, in Jersey City, NJ, there are a couple of hotels in the Newport waterfront area that have easy access to the PATH trains.


----------



## cookinmamma (Mar 31, 2008)

My family has stayed in Jersey City, at the Courtyard Marriott Newport hotel.  It's adjacent to a NJ "Path" train into the City; the train always felt safe (we took our 2 daughters who at the time were under 8).  

It's very convenient and inexpensive.  If this is what you're looking for, the Courtyard Marriott is a good choice.  Ultimately I prefer staying in the city, but it's a close contest.

Have fun!


----------



## gretel (Mar 31, 2008)

Another option is to stay in Weehawken and take the ferry into NY.  The jitneys will drive you anywhere you like once the ferry docks in NY.  It is all included in the price.  I love taking the ferry much better than the path trains.

Take a look at the Sheraton Suites on the Hudson:.

Another option is the hotels in Secaucus, NJ.  There are many located in the Harmon Meadow Plaza.  There is a bus that runs directly into NY.  The Embassy Suites Meadowlands is a nice choice.

The Hyatt in downtown Jersey City is located close to the path station and the ferry station but is very expensive.


----------

